# Pre Made Cork Fore Grip For A Heaver?



## KJS (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

The rod = Allstar 1509.

I would like to use a cork fore grip on the rod and I am having trouble finding one with a large enough inside diameter. I don’t want to use cork tape for this rod if I can avoid it. I don’t have a lathe or reamers at this point and am not ready to spend the money on that equipment at this time. So building one myself is out of the questions at this time. Does anyone know where I can buy a pre-made 3-5" fore grip with around or just a little less of a 1" inside diameter? I have checked all of the normal rod building sites and cannot seem to find one. Are they even made? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,

KJS


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't think there are any that size out there. If your willing to wait untill after the expo next weekend I will build you some. I am almost out of cork and doubt I will have any before next weekend


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Its a process, ya need the big cork rings, the kinds for offshore rods... reem out, epoxy them , spin and sand...The problem you will find is that the bag of rings is over 80 bucks, when you only need 8 or so.. better to get someone to do it for ya....Not that big of a job.. I like the look and feel of the rings..Good luck 

JAM


----------



## KJS (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

Tacpayne that would be great if you could build a few. I can get dimensions for you if that would help.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ive done some custom cork grips on the of my heavers. I dont have time to build any right now but Ive been building them from rings I get. (Around $30.00 JAM) When I build for myself its all I out behind the reel seat now (If anything at all) THey provide a better grip then hypalon.


----------

